# Advice please - on helping our male Viz accept new Viz pup



## poppymcbain (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi everyone ! 
After some advice on helping our 3yo male Viz ‘Rhum’ accept our new female Viz ‘Poesy’ (3 months)
Must start off by saying Rhum absolutely adores Poesy when it comes to playing, he’s in his element & exactly how I expected him to react to new company. 
However, when they both settle down, Poesy naturally seeks comfort & cuddles with Rhum but if she evens touches him when he’s settled, he gets rather upset. He hasn’t bitten her but he definitely tells her off with a sharp turn & loud bark (can be aggressive) Not at all how I imagined Rhum would be with a new companion as he’s incredibly cuddly (I know all vizsla’s are) but there’s never a day he’s not on my lap & he’s a 32kg very lean boy !!
I’ve spent lots of time encouraging him without trying to push him too far. 
Anything I could change or begin doing ? 
Any thoughts or ideas appreciated…
Hoping this will just take time but he seems very stubborn, I just want them to be best of friends throughout. 

Thanks in advance,
Poppy


----------



## GrettaTheVizsla (Aug 27, 2021)

Some dogs just take longer to accept a new puppy than others. We brought home a spaniel puppy earlier this year and our almost 2 year old V didn't really want anything to do with her and our V also would play to rough. Now it's been a few months and honestly the spaniel still gets on our V's nerves lol. She will give a warning bark and growl but as long as they are not actually hurting each other its fine. Dogs will usually sort these things out on there own. Best of luck!


----------



## poppymcbain (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you ! This is what I’m hoping 😊


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Time, time, and more time.
It just takes time, and for the next 6-10 months you have to play referee until she gets her full size. 
A lot of what we would consider aggressive behavior is in reality just normal communication for dogs. Still though, you keep it to a minimum and don't let it get out of hand. Your house. Your rules. Not theirs. 
The key is how is Poesy reacting to Rhum's corrections. Does she run off, and exhibit any type of anxiety, or just kind of sit there for a bit just out of reach, and let Rhum have his say?


----------



## poppymcbain (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you ! 
& she certainly lets him have his say but doesn’t run off worried.
It’s funny because she can tell him off at times too & he has no problems with that.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some dogs really don’t want a puppy bothering them, when they are wanting tonap.
I adopted Hunter, who can upset with the in your face constantly kind of puppies/dogs. I also have Shine (three years younger than him) that is a in your face pest, with other dogs. 
I had to give Hunter plenty of breaks away from her, when he first came to us. They would play, wrestle and have a good time like most vizslas do. But keep a close eye on when he was becoming frustrated with her. Then crate one of them. It just all depended on who was tired, or had already been out longer.
Nap time was the same way. I don’t like to be bothered when I’m sleeping, so I fully understand.


----------



## poppymcbain (Sep 8, 2021)

Good point ! Although this tends to be when rhum settles not necessarily sleeping & Po wants to settle with him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

poppymcbain said:


> Good point ! Although this tends to be when rhum settles not necessarily sleeping & Po wants to settle with him.


Hunter was the same way at times, and we just made sure he had his own space to relax while adjusting. Over time (a couple of months) he got use to life with a pest. Now it’s just if she tries to push his limits when he’s trying to sleep, or the bitey face wrestling games have went on for too long. Otherwise they are best buds.
It’s a big life change for rhum, give him plenty of breaks from her, so he can adjust without being overwhelmed.


----------



## poppymcbain (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## SarahW (11 mo ago)

My 13 year old beagle was the same with my pup 
It broke my heart that she didn’t instantly love her so we started giving her chicken every time she was close to the pup and didn’t growl and they are great mates now 
She sometimes growls when she tries snuggling up but she’s just telling her to behave I’m guessing 
Since I chilled out and left them to it they have been loads better so lots of good quality treats and give it time 😊


----------

